# Need home for pigeon with deformed beak - Vegas



## hunnydew (Oct 27, 2008)

For almost a year now, I have spent 2 hours in the morning and 2 to 3 hours in the evening sitting outdoors helping a pigeon with a deformed beak eat. 

The top and bottom parts of his beak don't meet. They are crossed therefore he has no point to it and although he tries to peck, he can't pick anything up. I have been feeding him from a bowl which is uses either to scoop or as leverage. What a normal pigeon eats in 15 minutes may take him and hour or two. He needs to be caged and I can catch him I think because it's better to eat than to fly free and starve. 

We just found out we have to relocate out of state by Nov 12th so I'm looking for someone to take him and give him a loving home. He absolutely can't be left to his own devise as he will starve. If there is anyone that can take him, you will be saving a life. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Try contacting Phil. He's in Vegas and is a pigeon man through and through. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3898


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He knows you so it would be good if you could take him with you to your new home in another state.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hunnydew..........I just sent you an email and also a PM. I personally can not take in this bird........I wish I could. I have a semi-invalid husband that requires constant care and unfortunately I can not dedicate the amount of time that would be required to feed the bird.

I have sent you contact information for Phil. Hopefully Phil will be able to help you.

I agree with Charis.......since this bird knows you and since you are going to find him a home where he will be more than likely caged, is it not possible for you to take him with you and keep him caged in your new place???

In any case, please contact Phil.

Thank you so much for all your dedication in feeding this bird and saving him.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking such extensive and loving care of this lucky, lucky pigeon. Phil in LV is one of our wonderful members and he knows about everything there is to know about disabled (and non disabled) pigeons. Definitely call him.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I had a response from Honeydew..............I hope this all works well for the poor little bird.

Louise,

Thank you SO much for this information. Strange, because I just sent an email to the RJ because I did see that article and I thought I had saved that article but in the packing, I must have used it.

I am not going to leave the bird to his own. I don't know what I'm going to do but it's not right; it's not moral. If he was just used to me setting out food and could actually forage on his own, it would be different. But "Bill" can't go it alone. That's the only reason I began feeding him. You take care of those that can't take care of themselves.

I've contacted all the no-kill shelters, the Adelson hospice who has an aviary, numerous vets, friends, colleagues and strangers and placed ads everywhere and no one wants to be bothered or burdened.

I'm sorry to carry on. I'm really upset and scared so please excuse my rambling. I will contact Phil as quickly as possible and I will let you know what becomes of him.

Thank you again for your kindness and your compassion.

Trish


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Trish,



Yeahhh...give me a buzz...




Phil
Downtown


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Trish........Please give Phil a call. If you need help getting the bird to Phil, I would be more than happy to pick the bird up from you and bring him to Phil.

I hope this all works out well.

Louise


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi All............I heard from Trish thismorning and she has connected with Phil. Her bird "Bill" will have a new home with Phil as soon as she can capture him, which should not be much of a problem and bring him over to Phil.

Thank you Trish for all your dedication in taking care of this bird and making sure he had a home before you had to leave.

Thank you Phil!!!! as always for being there and always being availabe to help out a needy Pidg.

Don't you all just love happy endings?


----------

